
APIs: Developing in 3 Dimensions - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/apis-3-dimensions/
======
shubhra51
Great article ! the 3rd dimension is the most underrated

~~~
altsang
for sure, it's like the Golden Gate bridge too - once you're done on one end
of painting it's time to start re-painting from the beginning again

------
glougheed
Good post! Thanks for sharing.

------
jimhw
Love the 3D APIs

